# Sanding mop



## martinka (14 Nov 2014)

Just made another sanding mop as the first one I made got loaned out and never returned. Last time I sat in the house and cut the emery cloth with shears, this time I used the scroll saw. :shock: I sandwiched 16 pieces of emery cloth between two pieces of 6mm ply and cut 8 slits in each end, 45mm long. I had to do this twice so had 32 cuts to do. It took 30 blades! The emery didn't just blunt the teeth, in the few seconds it took to do one 45mm cut, the teeth disappeared altogether. I tried a few different blades including Olson, Pegas, FD and Niqua, and the Olson double tooth PGT blades lasted longest, cutting twice as long as the rest. Unfortunately I only had 2 of those.


----------



## bodge (14 Nov 2014)

I really need to get my finger out and make one of these, they do look proper useful. Surprising how hard the cuts were on the scroll saw blades, I would have expected them to last longer than that. Do you think it would have the same ferocious effect on a bandsaw blade?


----------



## nadnerb (14 Nov 2014)

Hi Martin
I use a stanley knife and cut the paper individually, it takes longer but I find that it works better. incidentally, I bought a el- cheapo bench grinder in B&Q, took the grinding wheels off and used the body for my sanding mop. This is way faster than the drill and I can have two different mops off the one machine.
Regards
Brendan


----------



## bodge (14 Nov 2014)

I was thinking along similar lines Brendan as I have a spare bench grinder in the garage. How did you mount the mops onto it? I haven't got as far as investigating how the original grinding wheels are mounted yet.


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Nov 2014)

That looks really good Martin, something every workshop should have. I don't know if I am right that they cost an arm and a leg from a supplier. I to am thinking of making some to use with a bench grinder but like Bodge would be interested to know how you would mount them to a grinder. Shame about using so many blades, would a metal cutting blade last longer.


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2014)

Brendan, the drill's highest speed of 3,500rpm is faster than the average bench grinder, but I'll be making an adapter to fit it to one of my bench grinders anyway, for the simple reason that on the drill it throws all the sawdust direct onto my lathe. I have a cheap bench grinder knocking about somewhere that I could use, from Netto I think, that I bought for a project and never used, though I'm not sure it'll have enough power.

Geoff, your friendly model engineer chappie could soon make an adapter on the lathe to fit a mop to a grinder. I'm sure metal cutting blades wouldn't be any better for cutting the emery cloth, good quality emery will win every time. Brendan has the right idea, using a Stanley knife, but I found it tedious when I cut the sheets into pieces that way. If I'd not had the emery cloth in stock, I'd have bought a 50mm wide roll to make it easier.


----------



## lanemaux (15 Nov 2014)

Hi Martin , just a thought sir , would not a pair of tin snips do the job? Stack say 3 or 4 sheets high and cut, with the bypass action you should get through fairly well.


----------



## Stooby (15 Nov 2014)

When I made my sanding mop I tried the scroll saw, I think the action of passing through the emery just sands the teeth down. Presumably as it passes in both directions. Not sure but if you stack it the right way on a band saw it may pass through without sanding teeth of but could be an expensive experiment. I just thoughed it out with some old scissors. The tin snips might be a good idea.
To anyone thinking of making one do. They aren't good for sanding large areas down but great for smoothing tougher sanding particularly on the contours of intarsia shapes.
I use mind in a drill, not got a holder for it but it does mean I can vary the speed. I make sure I stand in front of an extractor as sorts gets thrown off!


----------



## martinka (15 Nov 2014)

lanemaux":y16qh6z4 said:


> Hi Martin , just a thought sir , would not a pair of tin snips do the job? Stack say 3 or 4 sheets high and cut, with the bypass action you should get through fairly well.



Hi Mike, yes, tinsnips will do the job, but it does blunt the snips, as would be expected. I've also tried a cheap pair of scissors, which works, but not for long. Brendan's way, with a Stanley/craft knife is definitely the cheapest way. You can buy a set of craft knives with the break off blades in the pound store, or 40 Stanley knife blades for the same 1GBP. It's not as much fun though.


----------



## martinka (15 Nov 2014)

Made an adapter for the grinder and I can screw the mop off easily to use it on the drill.


----------

